# Comcast Tivo DVR - Any news?



## dylanursula (Jan 5, 2005)

Folks

Any news on the software download for Comcast DVRs to enable Tivo? I am awaiting that and the S3 and trying to figure out which will get the nod as I dont know what Comcast will enable on there new Tivo platform


----------



## amjustice (Mar 9, 2006)

I talked to customer service at Comcast not to long ago here in Chicago and heard October or November that they will start rolling out the service. My guess this will be about the same time or later then when the Series 3 comes out.


----------



## dylanursula (Jan 5, 2005)

thanks for the info. I miss the Tivo experience now i am w/comcast digital... cant wait for that and the S3


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

If the S3 comes out at a price point above $300, which most on the TCF guess it will, then isn't it a slam dunk for those of us in Comcast service areas to go with the Comcast Tivo? Especially since lifetime product service is no longer available as a hook to getting a TiVo box at retail. Since you basically have to rent the service either way, isn't it smarter to go with the Comcast box with TiVo software if you are looking for an HD DVR? Some have stated that the Comcast box may not have MRV and TiVo to Go, but I am hopeful that Comcast has learned from the mistakes of D* about offering TiVo's with less than full functionality. Hopeful, but not certain. D*'s continuing decisions regarding TiVo never cease to amaze me.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

2H06.

-Ken


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Deacon West said:


> If the S3 comes out at a price point above $300, which most on the TCF guess it will, then isn't it a slam dunk for those of us in Comcast service areas to go with the Comcast Tivo?


What if you want OTA HD in addition to cable?


----------



## Proc (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm curious, any word as to how much extra per month Comcast will charge for Tivo? Its got to be another fee on top of the current DVR charge.


----------



## dylanursula (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey Proc

The CC tech I spoke to said $5 but not sure where he got that from.

The only issue I have with the CC Box is the lack of space in it... now if its upgradeable (new HD) like the ol' DirecTivos were then game on!


----------



## amjustice (Mar 9, 2006)

Deacon West said:


> If the S3 comes out at a price point above $300, which most on the TCF guess it will, then isn't it a slam dunk for those of us in Comcast service areas to go with the Comcast Tivo? Especially since lifetime product service is no longer available as a hook to getting a TiVo box at retail. Since you basically have to rent the service either way, isn't it smarter to go with the Comcast box with TiVo software if you are looking for an HD DVR? Some have stated that the Comcast box may not have MRV and TiVo to Go, but I am hopeful that Comcast has learned from the mistakes of D* about offering TiVo's with less than full functionality. Hopeful, but not certain. D*'s continuing decisions regarding TiVo never cease to amaze me.


You are kidding yourself if you think any additional features will be available with these boxes. I highly doubt Tivo is going to allow MRV or TivoToGo on hardware that they dont sell. Look at all tivo revs previously only those whos hardware came from Tivo had MRV and TivoToGo. Who knows if the Series 3 even will have these features? We won't until they release more info. I guarantee you that there will be a signifigant difference in features between the Series 3 and the Comcast with Tivo software. I know Tivo wants to get into the cable biz but they arnt going to short themself of sales they would get anyways by offering up all their features.


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

cheer said:


> What if you want OTA HD in addition to cable?


Then I would make sure my HD Television had both a receiver and an additional input for an OTA antenna. As the Comcast TiVo would likely (yes I'm guessing, but we have to make some assumptions until the specs come out) connect to your television via HDMI, that would leave one coax in for an antenna or for a cable run from the wall via a splitter. If you wanted both, make sure the TV has two coax inputs available.


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

amjustice said:


> You are kidding yourself if you think any additional features will be available with these boxes. I highly doubt Tivo is going to allow MRV or TivoToGo on hardware that they dont sell. Look at all tivo revs previously only those whos hardware came from Tivo had MRV and TivoToGo.


I don't think I'm kidding myself, I'm just optimistic.  Don't the Humax boxes have MRV and TTG? I don't have one and don't really want to research it, but I thought they did. Further, TiVo has to realize that there will be some cannibalism of the S3 by the Comcast TiVo, but for TiVo's long term survival, I think cable deals will prove to be their way to profitablily. IMHO the software is the most valuable piece of the TiVo pie. My S2DT is a fantastic piece of hardware, and I totally appreciate it. However, I don't think TiVo is making any money on selling me this great piece of hardware.

Althought the S3 will be the best thing going in terms of DVR's, I'm wondering if there is a great market for such a high end machine after the fans (like most in the TCF) get theirs. Even now, there are so many concerns about SDV and inability for bi-directional communication to receive PPV, the S3 has issues even before it is deployed. These are issues that I don't believe you would have to worry about with a Comcast TiVo box.


----------



## DTSDude (May 24, 2006)

amjustice said:


> You are kidding yourself if you think any additional features will be available with these boxes. I highly doubt Tivo is going to allow MRV or TivoToGo on hardware that they dont sell. Look at all tivo revs previously only those whos hardware came from Tivo had MRV and TivoToGo. Who knows if the Series 3 even will have these features? We won't until they release more info. I guarantee you that there will be a signifigant difference in features between the Series 3 and the Comcast with Tivo software. I know Tivo wants to get into the cable biz but they arnt going to short themself of sales they would get anyways by offering up all their features.


I wouldn't be suprised to see it. You have to look at it as a natural evolution. TIVO started providing DVRs long before the cable companies were supplying them. Now that the major cable co's have more DVRs out there than there are TIVOs it makes logical sense that in order to survive TIVO will have to adapt. One of the best things TIVO could do for itself is license it's software to the cable/satilite business. You have to keep in mind that the DVRs people rent from their service providers will still have less capacity and lack the ability to add capacity. This is unless TIVO isn't interested in securing their company for the future. Unless TIVO has pattented every one of their great features its only a matter of time before other companies write it in to their software.


----------



## amjustice (Mar 9, 2006)

You can tell me "I told you so" when we know more but I just dont think it makes sense from a business standpoint to give away the farm to Comcast. I think they are different markets and they will likely only support the one cable box and nothing outside of it. I also don't think the CableCos are interested in opening themselves up to the liability that might come along with transfering programs to another DVR or to a computer especially when you start talking about HighDef material.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

Even if Tivo decided to give all those really cool features to Comcast there is no reason to believe that Comcast would want them. For the same reason DirecTV never wanted them, its doubtful Comcast will want them. Tivo only has a few hundred thousand SA subscrbers that they provide tech support for today. And a much smaller number of those are broadband connected. It's easy to provide tech support for high call volume features with only a few customers. Comcast has millions of subscribers. No way they want to get into providing tech support for MRV, Tivo2Go, etc.


----------



## amjustice (Mar 9, 2006)

HiDefGator said:


> Even if Tivo decided to give all those really cool features to Comcast there is no reason to believe that Comcast would want them. For the same reason DirecTV never wanted them, its doubtful Comcast will want them. Tivo only has a few hundred thousand SA subscrbers that they provide tech support for today. And a much smaller number of those are broadband connected. It's easy to provide tech support for high call volume features with only a few customers. Comcast has millions of subscribers. No way they want to get into providing tech support for MRV, Tivo2Go, etc.


Amen to that!


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

Deacon West said:


> Then I would make sure my HD Television had both a receiver and an additional input for an OTA antenna..


I think he wants to record OTA with his Comcast Tivo as well.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

HiDefGator said:


> ... Tivo only has a few hundred thousand SA subscrbers that they provide tech support for today. And a much smaller number of those are broadband connected....


Tivo has about 1.5 million standalone subscribers, and 400,000 broadband connected, as of when TivoCast was launched


----------



## amjustice (Mar 9, 2006)

mportuesi said:


> I think he wants to record OTA with his Comcast Tivo as well.


I dont think a Cable company would support another metod of getting and recording programs. That doesnt make sense from a business standpoint at all.


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

mportuesi said:


> I think he wants to record OTA with his Comcast Tivo as well.


Why? The Comcast feed would give him all the HD channels, unless, he is in one of those areas where the local station is in a fight with Comcast about the HD feed. In that case, I could see it would be a problem. In my area, all the networks HD feeds are sent through Comcast except our local FOX. I hope they feel pressure to get this done before the NFL regular season.

Correction: Comcast apparenty isn't saying a deal is imminent http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=8182346#post8182346


----------



## amjustice (Mar 9, 2006)

Deacon West said:


> Why? The Comcast feed would give him all the HD channels, unless, he is in one of those areas where the local station is in a fight with Comcast about the HD feed. In that case, I could see it would be a problem. In my area, all the networks HD feeds are sent through Comcast except our local FOX and after reading posts from both sides, they all say a deal is imminent. I think they feel pressure to get it done before the NFL regular season.


I know Comcast in Chicago has all the local feeds


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Deacon West said:


> Why? The Comcast feed would give him all the HD channels, unless, he is in one of those areas where the local station is in a fight with Comcast about the HD feed.


The Comcast feed may be recompressed at a lower bitrate than the OTA signal. It depends on the market.


----------



## dylanursula (Jan 5, 2005)

LOL. I started the thread to see if any one has any indications on the release of the software; but have liked the banter all the same. I have plunged in and got a Series 2 dual tuner for now as part of the MOPS offer thinking that I will use that in the bedroom and then update my Comcast with Tivo when it comes in the living room. I want the S3 but anything over $400 would make it hard to justify esp with Comcast Tivo IF it were only anohter $5 and no issues of owning the box.


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

rminsk said:


> The Comcast feed may be recompressed at a lower bitrate than the OTA signal. It depends on the market.


That may be, but I've got to think that any difference would be negligible and losing the problems inherent with OTA and having an antenna would more than make up for any very small loss in signal quality. BTW, is there any good way to find out the bitrates on each channel in different markets OTA vs. Cable Co. feed, or is this solely dependant upon the tuner?

To the original poster, as one of the banterers (did I just make up a word?) thanks for this thread. I also would love any new info about the Comcast TiVo, but right now there seems to be about as much info from Comcast as D* is giving on the 6.3 update. I, also for now, am enjoying my S2DT.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

Deacon West said:


> Why? The Comcast feed would give him all the HD channels, unless, he is in one of those areas where the local station is in a fight with Comcast about the HD feed.


The Comcast in San Francisco doesn't carry the HD feed of the local WB and UPN affiliates. So this assumption is not written in stone.

In fact, the selection of HD channels on our local Comcast is so meager that it's basically not worth the extra monthly fee for them. Right now I'm getting the local HD channels for free with an OTA receiver and antenna.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

amjustice said:


> You are kidding yourself if you think any additional features will be available with these boxes. I highly doubt Tivo is going to allow MRV or TivoToGo on hardware that they dont sell. Look at all tivo revs previously only those whos hardware came from Tivo had MRV and TivoToGo. Who knows if the Series 3 even will have these features? We won't until they release more info. I guarantee you that there will be a signifigant difference in features between the Series 3 and the Comcast with Tivo software. I know Tivo wants to get into the cable biz but they arnt going to short themself of sales they would get anyways by offering up all their features.


Let us look at history since you are doing so.

When TiVo partnered with DirecTV, the DirecTiVo (made by companies like Sony, BTW) had the same feature set as a SA TiVO. And after a software release could do what no SA could do, record two things at a time.

The feature set stagnated on the DirecTiVo's more at DTV's choice than TiVo's.

Don't assume that TiVo wouldn't want everything possible on the box. Why wouldn't they want it to work in concert with their own box so they could sell it to the same customers who like the TiVo experience but then want more space, etc.?

TiVo isn't giving away the store to Comcast. They will get money for each sub. And that will give them a kick up both in true financials and in the minds of Wall Street. Remember, it wasn't TiVo that backed away from DirecTV.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

_TiVo Press Release_
3/15/2005
Comcast and TiVo Announce Strategic Partnership
Multi-Year Agreement to Make the TiVo Service Available to Comcast Customers
March 15, 2005 - PHILADELPHIA, and ALVISO, Calif.  March 15, 2005  Comcast (Nasdaq: CMCSA), the nation's leading provider of cable, entertainment and communications products and services, and TiVo Inc. (Nasdaq: TIVO), the creator of and a leader in television services for digital video recorders (DVRs), today announced that the companies have reached an agreement to make the TiVo® service and advertising capability widely available to Comcast customers in the majority of its markets around the country.
Under the terms of the agreement, Comcast and TiVo will work together to develop a version of the TiVo service that will be made available on Comcast's current primary DVR platform. New software will be developed by TiVo and will be incorporated into Comcast's existing network platforms. The new service will be marketed with the TiVo brand, and is expected to be available on Comcast's DVR products in a majority of Comcast markets in mid-to-late 2006.
This long-term, non-exclusive partnership will provide millions of Comcast customers with the opportunity to choose the TiVo service, including TiVo's award-winning user interface and features like Season Pass(TM) and WishList(TM), as an additional option. In addition, the service will showcase TiVo's home networking, multimedia, and broadband capabilities....


----------



## dylanursula (Jan 5, 2005)

Deacon West - are you using the S2DT with Comcast Digital ??? How is it? I have the DCT700 moto box.


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

It's awesome with one workaround. When recording my local FOX which is channel 4 here through Comcast, the picture quality was much less than all the other channels. I noticed that when I watched the same channel through the Comcast Box (SA Explorer 3100 Standard Def) the picture quality was extaordinarily good. So, in setting up the S2DT, I unchecked the box for analog 4 and checked the box for digital 4. Whenever I record FOX, it has to go through my set top box. So, the downside is I can't record FOX and one of the higher digital channels, but I can record FOX and any of the lower analog channels.

BTW, my IR blaster has yet to miss a channel change.

Besides that one workaround, I am very pleased. However, I am dying for High Def, especially since I'm a big NFL fan.


----------



## dylanursula (Jan 5, 2005)

what comcast digi box are you using?


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

Scientific Atlanta Explorer 3100


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

SullyND said:


> _TiVo Press Release_
> 3/15/2005
> Comcast and TiVo Announce Strategic Partnership
> Multi-Year Agreement to Make the TiVo Service Available to Comcast Customers
> ...


Now, not only am I not kidding myself, but I have become extremely optimistic as well.  Sully, thanks for doing the work on this one. I am appreciative of your efforts.


----------



## dylanursula (Jan 5, 2005)

Deacon - are you using serial or the IR blasters? I have the DCT700 and it has no serial... scared of the IRs mis-blasting


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

IR blasters. Yes, it has never misfired with the Scientific Atlanta box using the Medium setting. I do miss the serial cable from my days with D*, but I don's miss D*. Except maybe for Sunday Ticket, and that stuff is just way too addictive for me, so I'm probably better off without it.


----------



## dylanursula (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks Deacon. My S2DT box shipped yesterday for delivery tomorrow so I cant wait to embrace myself in the buxom of TIVO again..... dramatic I know but I have SO missed it since moving to Comcast a month ago. (Forced change due to condo association moving away from DTV and to CC)


----------



## acnels (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Everyone - 

I am new to this Forum and I am not sure if this question belongs here...but, here goes. I have noticed that a few of you are from the Chicago area. I just moved to the burbs from the city and I am going from Direct TV to Comcast. I just got my Comcast HD Box yesterda - Silver, Motorola DCT 6200 and the Comcast guy said that my Tivo will not work with the Digital Cable. My question is, does it work with this box and, if so, is there any special way in which I should set the Tivo up? The TV is a Panasonic Plasma and I will attach my Yamaha Amp for the sound. Probably a DVD player as well. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

acnels said:


> Hi Everyone -
> 
> I am new to this Forum and I am not sure if this question belongs here...but, here goes. I have noticed that a few of you are from the Chicago area. I just moved to the burbs from the city and I am going from Direct TV to Comcast. I just got my Comcast HD Box yesterda - Silver, Motorola DCT 6200 and the Comcast guy said that my Tivo will not work with the Digital Cable. My question is, does it work with this box and, if so, is there any special way in which I should set the Tivo up? The TV is a Panasonic Plasma and I will attach my Yamaha Amp for the sound. Probably a DVD player as well. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


Assuming your Tivo isn't a DirecTV unit, it will work fine with the 6200, though you won't be able to record in HD (obviously). If the cable box doesn't have serial support, you will have to use the IR cable from your Tivo to the cable box. As for the other hookup, use the standard "cable box" setup and rerun guided setup (if necessary) on your Tivo.

What the installer probably meant is that you can't run the cable directly into the Tivo and get the digital channels - which is true until you get a Tivo Series 3.


----------



## DTSDude (May 24, 2006)

jfh3 said:


> Assuming your Tivo isn't a DirecTV unit, it will work fine with the 6200, though you won't be able to record in HD (obviously). If the cable box doesn't have serial support, you will have to use the IR cable from your Tivo to the cable box. As for the other hookup, use the standard "cable box" setup and rerun guided setup (if necessary) on your Tivo.
> 
> What the installer probably meant is that you can't run the cable directly into the Tivo and get the digital channels - which is true until you get a Tivo Series 3.


He's probably got the DirectTV tivo unit, which would mean he's hosed.

acnels,

Is it a box you got with your DirectTV package or did you buy the TiVo yourself?


----------



## prp (Aug 16, 2006)

Does anybody know which Comcast STBs will support the Tivo upgrade? I have a Scientific Atlanta 8000HD at the moment, but I know other Comcast customers that have Motorola DVR boxes.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I had a technician out to my house for my VOIP this morning, he said that my HD Comcast DVR (Motorola) will recieve a software update to have a TiVo interface, and it will probably be early next year. FWIW.


----------



## dylanursula (Jan 5, 2005)

Next yr


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

dylanursula said:


> Next yr


Sounds like I need to save up for that S3 $$ this x-mas.


----------



## prp (Aug 16, 2006)

Do the Motorola STBs have a different UI from the SciAtl box? I hate the interface on the SciAtl DVR and am anxious for either a S3 or Comcast Tivo (price of the S3 will determine which way I go). But if I can get a better interface by asking for a Motorola box, I'll do that for the interim.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

> Do the Motorola STBs have a different UI from the SciAtl box?


Yes, the SARA platform is specific to the Scientific Atlanta DVRs.

Comcast uses one of two different DVR platforms on the Motorola boxes. The first is iGuide, the guide they developed in conjunction with Gemstar. It's better than the SARA software used on the SciAtl boxes, but it's not great. The second is the Microsoft Foundation Edition DVR software, also used by Verizon FiOS, but this is only used by Comcast in the state of Washington.


----------



## acnels (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Everyone - 

Thank you VERY much for the replies. I actually have a stand alone TIVO. I bought it for this very issue. I wasn't sure if I was sold with the combo box, so I bought the standalone Series 2. Now, the problem is CC they have been out 3x and still cannot get the cable configuration correct!!  I was going to wait until they got it right before I installed my TIVO. Of course, the only room that they did get correct was the one with their DVR. (which isn't so good) When I finally install my Tivo, which may be this weekend, I will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Deacon West said:


> If the S3 comes out at a price point above $300, which most on the TCF guess it will, then isn't it a slam dunk for those of us in Comcast service areas to go with the Comcast Tivo?


Another thing that nobody else has mentioned is that the cable box PVRs generally if not always require you to get digital cable.. So that's another added cost.
(I'm interested in S3 for the OTA + (free) QAM digital, plus dual tuners.)


----------



## prp (Aug 16, 2006)

I talked to a Comcast rep over the weekend and was told that the Motorola 6412 DVR is not available to customers in Northern Virginia and there aren't any plans to offer it anytime. Looks like it'll be an S3 for me since it looks like the SciAtl DVR won't have the Tivo option from Comcast. Also, it'll make me more inclined to switch to Fios once Verizon gets around to deploying it in my neighborhood (which they've been saying is "only weeks away" since about May).


----------



## dylanursula (Jan 5, 2005)

Folks - anyone know the cost of cable cards with Comcast ???


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

dylanursula said:


> Folks - anyone know the cost of cable cards with Comcast ???


Where I live, Comcast charges nothing for one CableCard.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

> Folks - anyone know the cost of cable cards with Comcast ???


The first one is free with digital cable. Additional CableCards from Comcast run about $1.40 to around $3.00/ea, it varies by market. I'm not quite sure why Comcast hasn't implemented uniform pricing across all divisions. On Verizon FiOS, it's $2.95/mo nationwide.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

> I talked to a Comcast rep over the weekend and was told that the Motorola 6412 DVR is not available to customers in Northern Virginia and there aren't any plans to offer it anytime. Looks like it'll be an S3 for me since it looks like the SciAtl DVR won't have the Tivo option from Comcast. Also, it'll make me more inclined to switch to Fios once Verizon gets around to deploying it in my neighborhood (which they've been saying is "only weeks away" since about May).


Since they are using Scientific Atlanta's equipment at the local office, the are stuck using Scientific Atlanta STBs and DVRs. They aren't able to offer anything else until their system is ready for new OCAP DVRs -- slated for early 2008 in N. VA.

FiOS will be available to most of N. VA by the end of the year. On the qualification page, be sure you input your address to check availability, not a phone number. The phone number input doesn't yield reliable results.


----------



## AndrewFischer (Sep 3, 2002)

dylanursula said:


> Folks - anyone know the cost of cable cards with Comcast ???


It varies depending on where you live. Prices are on the comcast website.

Last time I checked in my area it was the same price as a DCT box.

As for the date, TiVo was saying 2nd Half 2006. AFIK they havn't changed that.

So anytime between now and Dec 31 2006.


----------



## duoart (Jan 18, 2006)

I have a series 2 with lifetime that has become little more than an MP3 player attached to my stereo since I bought an HDTV. The Motorola/Comcast/Microsoft box has a really wimpy hard drive in it. If I cannot upgrade the disk, I might just get a series 3 anyway. 
Lack of support for WIFI and media apps will also grounds for dismissal if they don't show up on the Comcast box.


----------



## dylanursula (Jan 5, 2005)

I used to think I would def. get the S3; but may wait esp if the external SATA is turned off or not yet functionality I can use - of course, the price of the S3 will be the determining factor/.


----------

